# PB Flounder



## FISHHOGG (Aug 12, 2005)

Plugger62 ask me to post this for him. Caught his best flounder ever on Sunday fishing West Gal Bay. Caught on an old school tout tail. 

Between 26" and 27" and weighed out at 6 1/2 lbs. We fished Sunday morning from 8:45 am until about 3 pm. Best bites were between 10 am and noon, but did catch one of my two flounder after noon. Plugger62 caught two trout at close to 20" each and the PB flounder. I caught two flounder on Gulp at 15" and 18". Tight lines.


----------



## FISHHOGG (Aug 12, 2005)

Bottom picture was saved upright??


----------



## Fishin4tails (Oct 24, 2016)

Awesome Doormat! Congrats


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That's a big ole' boy!


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

That'll fill a plate! Congrats


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

nice! that is indeed the old school bait.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a nice Fish Hogg.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice, good job and thanks for the post.


----------



## Tetonguy (Jun 23, 2013)

Going to need a lot of stuffing for that one ......... congrats.


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats that is a nice one.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Great flattie! Good work.


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

Awesome flounder and I love it that you got it on a old fashioned tout ! That thing must have been like trying to reel in a pit bull .


----------

